# Calm down you crazy 4 month old puppy



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

So I've had my ears and wrists chewed and not getting a thing done this afternoon - probably take me 15 minute to type this. Chasing Otto out of the kids room, off the art desk, away from Morgan, yank him off DS (he ripped my earing out), get the crayons out of his mouth blah blah, this puppy is non stop right now and I'd just like him to CALM DOWN! I know he can calm down and behave himself! 

What's a good way to teach him that now would be a nice time to sit down and chew on his toys??? I give him a toy but he plays for a moment then runs off to play with the kids toys. The kids try to get him to play with his toys but he keeps taking theirs! 

Right now, he's jumped up on the boys bed and he's trying to rip something off the top bunk - DS is blowing a whistle at him.

He's been for a 2 mile walk today. Then he took a nap for an hour and a half. The kids came home at 1pm, we played ball with him for a while. 

Aaahhhh he's just run off into DD's room with an orange crayon! Now he's back jumping on the a/c.

It's pandemonium! If anyone has a good calm down remedy please let me know - I'm off to do some OB with him and put on another episode of Speed racer for my younger DS.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A kong with peanut butter and kibble, or some other frozen goodie. - Oh, and put him in the crate with the kong. 

I like to bring home some sliced marrow bones from the store when I need some "me" time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahahaha








I was laughing so hard 
put him in his crate, Brady went through that stage and I was advised to put him in his crate. 
I am sure there are better answers but that is what I come up with
what a little sh*t!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcwhat a little sh*t!!!


Yes - his saving grace is he's a very cute little s**t! Somewhere in the middle of all this, he scratched up James' face and chewed the binding off a rug downstairs -







I don't know where he finds the time! 

W're off to the gym in about 1/2 hour so he'll be in the crate then. Or maybe we should go now and stop at the petstore for a Kong. I had 4 marrow bones, he ate them all last week!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

While I was typing this, my 5 year old had a really good idea. He put Otto outside! I found him merrily chomping on one of our big pieces of driftwood.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

IMO giving the dog a bone or stuffed kong is more like treating a symptom instead of focusing on the underlying issues. With many working dogs a walk alone and or ball playing is just not enough. You have to excercise their mind just as much if not MORE than their body. He is a typical bored and energetic puppy. 

Tracking or hide and seek is an excellent way to tire out a pup MENTALLY since they have to use their head. Tire the brain and you have tired the pup. Teach him to find his toys or find the "missing kids".


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I know he needs more brain work - working on his commands does calm him down. We usually do OB at night before I"m ready for TV time becuase he calms right down and plays with his toys then he crashes.

The kids are tired from school - one boy is napping, the other boy is mad at Otto over scratching his face and the princess is 'doing art'. 

I haven't done tracking in like 20 years so that'll take some thinking on my part. Tomorrow I think I'll work on building him an agility course out of some spare crap in the garage, he loved agility at school - it sort of works his brain right?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sorry Jenn I am just laughing 
so been there done that and can't believe I will go through it again.

you want to kill them but then they look at you and your heart melts. 
Good luck I feel for you and your kids (Brady would scratch my DH big time including blood)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I know, it's funny while you're going through it, too. He can be soooo naughty but the look on his face is priceless it's hard to tell him NO - NO get off that bed No don't eat that crayon - No don't eat Jackie's baby doll.

I keep telling the kids that Otto is CALM compared to how Morgan was - she was improperly socialized as a pup and neglected, probably tied to a tree and ignored. That resulted in the wild thing she was when I adopted her.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren has learned that acting "inappropriately"(sp) in the house earns her a "time out" on the leash! 

Now she KNOWS, if she is acting like a "jerk" bugging Diva or Wrangler







, all I have to do is put the leash on ( I don't even have to be attached to the other end of it.) and she lays down and starts playing with a toy or chewing on her Nylabone.

Luckily she is usually VERY good in the house, but bugging the other dogs is sometimes WORTH the "time out" I think.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Morgan sounds like Missy when we got her
Dh's Father had her tired up to garage during day and breezeway at night wild child. Brady was the best thing for her that and spaying her calmed her down some. She still is a beatch though.

thats a great Idea Tracy my trainer had us do something like that to Brady too when he wasn't in his crate and roaming in the house.

Still am laughing that age is great they are so testing you


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I too was laughing at the whole story! Entertainment at it's finest! When my pup is being rowdy, I manage to get my older GSD involved and he keeps her occupied, he then becomes her favorite chew toy, and I can get some work done. Good luck with Otto, he really is a cutie though!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG OTTO is a handfull and that story should be in a book its so hilarious

I know at the time it isn't but reading about it is....HAAHHA

Jack is not quite that bad I have no kids or Crayons lol

but he too has his moments


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree - hilarious!!!! I put mine in the crate if I must get something done and can't spend the time needed with him playing. Crates are like those portable baby "crates" for human kids...keeps them enclosed and out of trouble!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSiren has learned that acting "inappropriately"(sp) in the house earns her a "time out" on the leash!
> 
> Now she KNOWS, if she is acting like a "jerk" bugging Diva or Wrangler
> 
> ...


Tracy, did you start out tethering Siren to you or just with the leash dragging? It's worth a try with the little mad man. I do tether him at dinner so he can't jump in anyone's dinner but mine. Only my DD has the presence of mind to say NO GET DOWN when he climbs up next to her.

Otto can be soooo good - and he can be sooo naughty - which is soooo working line. After I posted this, I had to give him a TO for biting. I found him 5 minutes later fast asleep on the kitchen floor. Maybe he was just tired, he gets wacko if he's tired.

We wrote him a song - to the tune of Popeye the Sailor Man

He's Mighty McBitey Mite, He's Mighty McBitey Mite
He'll chew on your pantleg and jump in your dinner
He's Mighty McBitey Mite - Woof Woof


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jenn,

When she was/is "inappropritate"(sp) I started out basically tethering her to me. Either I held the leash or if I was sitting on the couch, I put my foot thru the handle. Then like I said, after a while she KNEW she was being "bad" and now I don't have to hold the leash anymore, I don't say anything either, I just put it on her. She immmediately "straightens up" and minds her own buisness and plays with her toys, and after about 5 minutes I take it off.

She wore the leash most of the time (dragging it) when she was little but after about 3 months of age, she only wears it if she NEEDS it. Which is usually (about 99% of the time) not too long before bed time. Believe me, I know all about being "WACKO" when they are tired!

(Cute song.







)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm going to start tethering him tomorrow when the kids get home from school. He's excited to see them and just wants to play but they just want to sit down and relax! Course right now they're being wacko and running around wtih their PJ pants on their heads....

Like Otto Siren is so cute I can't believe she's wacko








. I made the mistake tonight of untethering Otto before all the plates were cleared, he covered himself and the floor in leftover peach juice. Then he ate it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> I made the mistake tonight of untethering Otto before all the plates were cleared, he covered himself and the floor in leftover peach juice. Then he ate it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a pig in a dog suit. We call him Otto the Inhaler - whatever he steals off the table is halfway down before he hits the floor!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Boy this makes me all the more excited to bring the puppy home Saturday! I get to look forward to the land shark stage and everything! Woo! At least we're newlyweds so we don't own anything of value for him to break, chew, pee on, etc!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Update: calming down my crazy 4 month old puppy*

Yesterday was a very good day for Biggo. The kids had homework (I know, homework in Pre-K) and did it outside while Otto, Morgan and I played with toys. He's always better behaved outside. Then we came in about 3pm and played hide and seek for about a half hour. Morgan has never played but she was the champ. Otto seemed to get the hang of it and had some fun. Then he fell asleep on the kitchen floor with his head in his water dish









We're just back in today from our hour walking on the East Side over by Brown Univ. Lots of people to meet, stores to walk by, restaurants to sniff, construction workers to pet him. He loved it and how he's sleeping under my feet.

Here's hoping for another good afternoon with the kids - please don't eat the crayons!


----------

